# Mennekes FEMALE & car socket



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

What filament are you using ? One of my concerns regarding 3d printing power connectors is temperature rating / flammability of the materials. By definition, plastics suitable for 3d printing have fairly low temperature ratings. Otherwise great job, hopefully you're posting your sketches to thingiverse.com


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Im' using ABS , it has good temperature rating  
Tnx


----------



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

That printer is interesting, self built? What's the build volume?


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

This is my own work. Printing surface is cca 370X370x390 , but I'm not heating all 4 plates , only 2 for now. I didn't have need for that and need to put stronger power supply.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice! 

Where'd you get the pins, 

what do you think the max current handling can be,

and at what temperature rise on the pins?

As a suggestion, even though it's more money, you might think about using fire retardant ABS filament if this isn't already.


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

remy_martian said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where'd you get the pins,
> 
> ...


Tnx, 
I'm making pins from steal and brass on the machine. I think resistance should be the same as original . They are fitting whell , Material is material... 6mm metal pin should handle a lot of power. I didn't try more then 3 kw, i don't have so strong charger yet. And dobody complained at all.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

mfox said:


> Tnx,
> I'm making pins from steal and brass on the machine. I think resistance should be the same as original . They are fitting whell , Material is material... 6mm metal pin should handle a lot of power. I didn't try more then 3 kw, i don't have so strong charger yet. And dobody complained at all.


I can attest that your connector is of good quality. I use the short version to charge from fast AC stations where you have female cable on station. 
Pins could need a bit more polish, but they fit well, specially the small ones. 
I can also tell you that pins from 4 pin AC male DIN (red) plug fit mennekes almost perfectly.


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

arber333 said:


> I can attest that your connector is of good quality. I use the short version to charge from fast AC stations where you have female cable on station.
> Pins could need a bit more polish, but they fit well, specially the small ones.
> I can also tell you that pins from 4 pin AC male DIN (red) plug fit mennekes almost perfectly.


Tnx a lot for rewiev , 
pollish , I'll keep that in mind  , 
How much Kw are you charging with ?


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Car socket and type 2 are fnished.


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Feemale type 2 is now modified. It is not possible to get pinns with finger because the hole is smaller then pinn at the top


----------



## v-proto (Nov 30, 2018)

mfox said:


> Hello , now I'm making female type 2 3d print as I mentioned in my e BMW project. So this is new thread for particular project. I made few printing and optimisations in order to get proper connection. Some modifications were also done on my 3d printer.


Hello.
Can you share 3d models ?


----------



## bmartins716 (7 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but is there any chance you still have the 3d print files? I've got a similar project I'd like to do but not quite up to speed with CAD drawing yet!


----------



## cwchawt2000 (3 mo ago)

mfox said:


> Hello , now I'm making female type 2 3d print as I mentioned in my e BMW project. So this is new thread for particular project. I made few printing and optimisations in order to get proper connection. Some modifications were also done on my 3d printer.


may i get the file for both plug and socket pls? my watsapp mobile id 6012-2089689 Terry here. thx


----------

